# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Sedimentacioni

## cool

Nje pyetje...
Nese Sedimentacioni eshte i rritur tek shtatzenat eshte diqka per tu shqetesuar apo jo...normal qe edhe pergjigjen e mjekut do ta kemi se shpejti veq se edhe  nga ju desha ta marr nje pergjigje.

Presim pergjigjen e juaj..flm

----------


## cool

askush nuk ka pergjigje per pyetjen time ????? ku jane mjeket e forumit ?

 :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Aloa

cfarea eshte sedimentacioni???(se mos gaboj)

----------


## shigjeta

Ne analizat e gjakut, nje nga rezultatet qe kontrollohet eshte niveli i sedimentit. Sedimenti tregon sasine e percipitimit te eritrociteve (qelizat e kuqe te gjakut) ne nje kohe te caktuar, zakonisht ne nje ore. Percipitimi normal tek meshkujt duhet te jete 0-15 mm/ore, ndersa tek femrat 0-20 mm/ore. Mgjt keto nivele ndryshojne me moshen, kur je shtatzane, kur je anemik, kur perdor ilace me perberje steroid etj. Ne pergjithesi sediment i lart mund te tregoj ekzistencen e nje infeksioni, inflamacioni (si ne rastin artritit), leucemis, limfomave etj. Por per nje diagnostikimin me konkret te semundjes duhen bere analiza te tjera.

P.s Cool uroj qe rezultatet te kene dal mire dhe te mos kete gje per t'u shqetesuar.

----------

